# Good Morning



## 1894 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not smoking today , but woke up to this sight from my front window 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









Hopefully my neighbor will get time to do a thread later today or tomorrow on his smoke.


----------



## camocook (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks to me there's some kinda pork goin' on over there. Assumin what's in the spray bottle is apple juice.


----------



## jfoust (Jul 25, 2008)

Haha the way the sun is on the grass and everything in the background, I thought the yard was on fire!


----------



## lord of the ring (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey 1984, ever have Dinosaur BBQ?


----------



## lord of the ring (Jul 25, 2008)

I must be dyslexic today sorry, I meant 1894!


----------



## dingle (Jul 25, 2008)

1894....I knew I smelled smoke this morning! If your neighbor needs help eatin, pm me and I'll "come down with something" to get outta work. lol


----------



## dingle (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks to all I've learned on this great site, I dont eat there anymore. I think my ribs and pulled pork are better!


----------



## lord of the ring (Jul 25, 2008)

Dingle, I hear ya!  That was the catalyst that got me into this big mess of a hobby/passion.  Used to frequent the one in Rochester.


----------



## dingle (Jul 25, 2008)

There's something about someone serving you and picking up after you but I'd rather spend 12-15 hours staring at thin blue smoke and putting back a few (18) beers! Satisfaction!!


----------



## lord of the ring (Jul 25, 2008)

But come on, who makes a better cucumber and tomato salad...


----------



## 1894 (Jul 25, 2008)

Allright , now I won't completely hijack his smoke , but yes , there is some pork in the vault and some beef in the char-griller. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yep , been to dino, even the one in Rochester. Pretty much ditto Dingles sentiments  , my ribs are much better (IMHO ) , and another butt or two and I'll be confident on that as well . I'm hooked on their wango tango sauce though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I do love seeing their cookers at the State Fair every year with pallet boxes of fire wood stacked all around three or four nice stick burners.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 25, 2008)

Couldn't tell ya ,  Salad ,  that's the stuff that food eats


----------



## 1894 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## skinsfan75 (Jul 25, 2008)

im 1894's neighbor, been smoking since 2am, 2 13lb briskets and 4 pork butts. looking good so far ill be posting pics of the finished meat, hopefully i didnt bite of more then i chew. everybody pretty excited about the smoked meat for tonites party.this is my first attempt at brisket and just hope i can pull this off.


----------



## dingle (Jul 25, 2008)

Good luck Skin!! Nice set up. The smoke smelled good from house this morning!! Keep us posted.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 25, 2008)

I saw the smoke was blowing east to west this am . but dang Dingle , you got a good nose from b-vill to M-dale 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Skinsfan , everything looks and smells great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Make sure you start a new thread for your smoke so it doesn't get lost in this one


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 25, 2008)

We'll keep our fingers crossed for you Skinsfan!!
Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 30, 2008)

:  PDT_Armataz_01_05:

 Must not have happened , no pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No leftovers either 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






 Just kidding of course , Glad to hear it all came out great !!


----------

